# Apples or a Wheeze?



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone see a mount like the Maine buck on the left? Exactly what is it called? I have seem mounts to look like a grunt but the mouth is way too open.

Wheeze is done through he nose....

Thanks.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not sure but that deer looks happy and he must be singing


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

I have seen alot of forms that are there but nothing like that ? Maybe he has a "Hairball" ?? :wink:


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tiffany Lakosky walked by and he dropped the corn cob...


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Jeffress77 said:


> Tiffany Lakosky walked by and he dropped the corn cob...


Lol nice. No idea it's not a Mackenzie form. Most with a mouth semi open are considered full sneak or extreme sneak. There are some new aggressive forms with open mouths but you should see teeth too because the deers generally curling his lips. I just call it bad taxidermy.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Not to mention the ears should be dropped back a little more not forward in alert with his mouth wide open catching bugs.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

hoytshooter16 said:


> ...you should see teeth too because the deers generally curling his lips.


Huh? A deer doesn't have upper incisors.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Huh? A deer doesn't have upper incisors.


Here's a few of exactly what I meant by lips curled and teeth showing. Teeth plural as in all of his bottom "teeth".


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Not my picture or mount either btw just examples from google. Those are the only open mouth mounts I know of. The most common anyways.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

hoytshooter16 said:


> Not my picture or mount either btw just examples from google. Those are the only open mouth mounts I know of. The most common anyways.


Those bucks look like their of fleming. Thanks for the input.

To me it looks like the laughing cow from the cheese triangles.

The only thing I can think is the deer was chowing down on some apples when he was shot and the owner wanted to re-create the situation. The deet was shot in the late eighters early nineties judging by the nice Blue Mountaineer bows the bowhunters are sporting.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

hoytshooter16 said:


> Here's a few of exactly what I meant by lips curled and teeth showing. Teeth plural as in all of his bottom "teeth".


I guess I just misunderstood you because I can see the bottom incisors on the mounted deer, and the lips being curled are the top lips. 

As for open mouth forms, you can open the mouth on any form you can think of. It certainly doesn't have to be a certain pose or position. There's really no rules in nature that state a deer mush have his ears back or head low to open his mouth. They can do that anytime they want, so as a taxidermist re-creating it I would concern myself only with what I see in nature. Too many times we place "rules" about what things should look like mounted, rather than comparing the mounts to what is real.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

If you ever listen to Collen Cowherd on ESPN radio. Must be a mouth breather


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

True but I guess having seen many competitions judged there are things the judges enjoy seeing or call the norm. Lol yeah you can do anything with the form and ears you can dream of like one ear down and one straight up or the tongue out touching his nose. People also wax in the noses instead of creating actual nostrils and adding a septum. But your right these do look like early 90's pictures lol.


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

what timberland said was well put about RULES n taxidermy its nature and as a hunter i have seen deer do some weird stuff, Ive seen deer stuffing their faces on apples
and they seem to struggle to get them down the hatch. Maybe the other one had a battle with a skunk who knows . We only see half of what nature provides so i say 
any look to an animal is possible. I Like the mounts


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like it is smiling or laughing. IMO a terrible mount on a great deer. But if that is what the customer wanted...


----------



## Fank-the-Tank (Sep 28, 2011)

personally to me that looked photoshoped


----------

